# Pykmax



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anyone own or tried a Pykmax? Has anyone tried to purchase one, they seem quite interesting. I've been to their site and they are available outside the USA through a reshipping company. Cost per unit $12.00 - $14.00 US, don't know shipping cost yet. Anyone interested?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Does anyone own or tried a Pykmax? Has anyone tried to purchase one, they seem quite interesting. I've been to their site and they are available outside the USA through a reshipping company. Cost per unit $12.00 - $14.00 US, don't know shipping cost yet. Anyone interested?


Do you have a link for us Fredy?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Do you have a link for us Fredy?


I just used www.store.pykmax.com 
Contact: [email protected]
some of the information seems to be routed through Amazon .com the item is not available at Amazon.ca at this time.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Adcandour has one on order from what I recall in a previous thread. Can't order them from their website/Amazon to a Canadian address just yet but he had it sent to some relatives and they're mailing it up here...we need to get him to give us a review when he gets it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I have developed an occasional involuntary nerve twitch in my right thumb and index finger that sends my pick flying out of my hand mid song. These things look like they would solve my problem. I've been using the Dunlop 'cat tongue' grip picks and they help but the grip seems to decrease with use so I keep having to use new ones.

I'd order one of these to try out but I wonder if they will be available in Canada any time soon.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Does anyone own or tried a Pykmax? Has anyone tried to purchase one, they seem quite interesting. I've been to their site and they are available outside the USA through a reshipping company. Cost per unit $12.00 - $14.00 US, don't know shipping cost yet. Anyone interested?


I've recently developed arthritic type of symptoms in my index finger knuckle because of my picking style. I'll be looking into the Pykmax since I now have to play with my fingers curled.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, I've got one sitting at my parents place in the states. I believe my mom's coming up soon (I overheard the wife discussing), so I should have some sort of a review somewhat soon.

I believe shipping was free with amazon prime.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> I have developed an occasional involuntary nerve twitch in my right thumb and index finger that sends my pick flying out of my hand mid song. These things look like they would solve my problem. I've been using the Dunlop 'cat tongue' grip picks and they help but the grip seems to decrease with use so I keep having to use new ones.
> 
> I'd order one of these to try out but I wonder if they will be available in Canada any time soon.


If you want to order one and have it sent to N. Falls, NY, I'll pick it up for you and mail it to you. I'm there quite often. You can have it sent to the UPS or FedEx depot or to the post office, general delivery. I have all the addresses. PM me if you want me to do this.

- - - Updated - - -



fredyfreeloader said:


> I just used www.store.pykmax.com
> Contact: [email protected]
> some of the information seems to be routed through Amazon .com the item is not available at Amazon.ca at this time.


Thanks, Fredy. I found it on the Amazon.com website. Here's a YouTube video below.

[video=youtube;3cvmsDqcwt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cvmsDqcwt0[/video]

If anyone here has a problem hanging onto your pick, perhaps the Zero Gravity pick might be a better choice. See video below.

[video=youtube;rdEuikxMEec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdEuikxMEec[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I emailed them last night and got this this morning:

Hi Eric, 

Unfortunately, we don't have them for sale in Canada yet. If you can wait another 6 or 7 weeks, I think we should have a distributor lined up.


Regards.


Jeremy




Jeremy Milikow

Chief Executive Officer

Pro Music Marketing Inc.

[email protected]ykmax.com

Mobile: 914-715-2856







914-715-2856 Office: 212-920-8375







212-920-8375



Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I emailed them yesterday to inquire about bulk buying. Jeremy answered and said He should be able to let me know by Monday what kind of deal I could get that way. I wonder how many people here on GC would be interested in this type of pick, if it could be made available at a reasonable cost. Just asking.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Good idea. I'm in.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I was messing around with the pykmax today - finally.

Anyhow, it's not for me (apparently, I hold a pick the incorrect way). 

I can understand how it can certainly help someone who has a hard time holding the pick, but it'll be awkward until you get used to it.

I found that I was striking deep on the pick and touching the pickups a lot.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, adcandour has been kind enough to send me his Pykmax and a couple of stone picks that his dad made. Thank you adcandour!

While I don't care for a hard pick for playing guitar (I find a Dunlop .60 is a nice compromise between picking and chording for me), I do like a thick pick for bass. I used to make my own from metal but they wore down quickly because I tend to really hammer on bass strings for a funky, grungy tone. But I only had tools for softish metals and don't have any appropriate tools to make even those any longer. Herco Heavys are my pick of choice for bass and I still have about a gross of them in my picks collection. But they are not my favourite. They are just convenient.

I think I will keep the stone picks for playing bass. They feel comfortable and easy to keep a good purchase on. They feel maximum solid against the strings and I think they will last for a long time. You will have to tell your dad I really like his picks for playing bass and please thank him for me adcadour.

As for the Pykmax, I suppose it is a good idea and probably very useful for the right player but I find the one adcandour sent me is most likely designed for smaller hands than mine with the pick angle a bit awkward for what I'm used to. Also, as I mentioned, I've become used to a .60 thickness pick and the one here is a .88. Neither of those things is a real deal breaker but I don't think I will benefit from the design. Perhaps some one else could.

If you would like to try the Pykmax, send me a PM and I will be happy to pass it along to you to try out. Here is the web site for more info:

http://www.pykmax.com/


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> Well, adcandour has been kind enough to send me his Pykmax and a couple of stone picks that his dad made. Thank you adcandour!
> 
> While I don't care for a hard pick for playing guitar (I find a Dunlop .60 is a nice compromise between picking and chording for me), I do like a thick pick for bass. I used to make my own from metal but they wore down quickly because I tend to really hammer on bass strings for a funky, grungy tone. But I only had tools for softish metals and don't have any appropriate tools to make even those any longer. Herco Heavys are my pick of choice for bass and I still have about a gross of them in my picks collection. But they are not my favourite. They are just convenient.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like the picks - I'll let my dad know.

Did you say I put a _couple_ of picks in the envelope? I would hate to find out I sent disbeat an empty envelope...:sSc_eeksign:

Let me know - I'll have to get more and send him a few to make up for it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

oooops... no, I only got one... cubs' honour,,,

Aw, I cannot tell a lie. You sent me 2.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> oooops... no, I only got one... cubs' honour,,,
> 
> Aw, I cannot tell a lie. You sent me 2.


I sent an empty package to disbeat...I'll send him one from the new batch. I'm such a doofus.


----------

